# 3D Modelling Enclosures



## Varanoidea (Aug 19, 2013)

Been doing some 3D modelling in a program called Blender lately, in no way am I an expect at this sort of stuff but I'm good enough to get things I'm happy with. It's certainly an effective way of designing something you like and getting an idea before you actually start building it. Just thought I'd share a few renders. They are pretty bare looking right now though.


----------



## KingSirloin (Aug 19, 2013)

I also design all my enclosures in a 3D program before building them. Helps to avoid 'most' mistakes. I use 3D Max. I just design the dimensional pieces though. I don't add interior detail.

Thought I'd add just a few other projects I built with 3D Max too. The last one was a maglev project for one of the train simulator games - rendered in 3d max.











If you want a free copy of 3d Max, look up Gmax. It's the gamer's version and it's released free of charge. Very steep learning curve, but just look up tutorials on youtube if you're interested in modelling.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 20, 2013)

They look great! Good work 

I just use autoCAD for most things and am super lazy so put enclosure carcasses through the nesting machine at my partner's work (then nicely ask for him to knock them up and bring them home in the ute  )


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 20, 2013)

I had all the auto desk programs. But the menus would have a 1000 options and then you hover over that option and then there's another 1000 options and it would keep going. I found them to hard to use even with YouTube help. I think you have to have some kind of cad experience otherwise you struggle. 

What experience have you had apart from YouTube ? Maybe Im just crap with design program's....


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 20, 2013)

They're super complex these days. Shink has done very well modelling up. I'm an architecture grad and spend all my days on rhino and grasshopper and and well versed in maya, 3DS max and a whole host of others... But one thing is for sure, you will find all extremely tough to dabble in without spending serious time learning.

I would however recommend google sketchup for beginners. free download, it also has a gigantic archive called the 'google warehouse' where you can download lots of custom elements- anything from famous buildings to cars, people, trees (or logs and rocks) for ur enclosure. It's super easy and intuitive and I reckon most people would have success using it


----------



## Lawra (Aug 20, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> I had all the auto desk programs. But the menus would have a 1000 options and then you hover over that option and then there's another 1000 options and it would keep going. I found them to hard to use even with YouTube help. I think you have to have some kind of cad experience otherwise you struggle.
> 
> What experience have you had apart from YouTube ? Maybe Im just crap with design program's....



Ignore the drop down menus, figure out what you want to do and use the shortcuts. I have no idea how to get to many of the drop down options as I only use shortcuts. Same for 3D modeller. If you'd like help, I've got a spreadsheet on my laptop at home that I did up for a friend. It's got all your basic commands for 2D and some for 3D. 

Also helps that my job is drafting but autoCAD is definitely one of the simpler program's. it's easy to teach yourself once you have the basics. 

YouTube tutorials for autoCAD are crap IMO.


----------



## KingSirloin (Aug 20, 2013)

I got my experience with 3DS Max on a site called 3D Palace. Several years ago when I started, it was a very different site with lots of 'good' video walkthrough tutorials. It's changed quite a bit and now doesn't seem to be so helpful which is why I didn't mention it. There is also a 3DS Max dvd set from Lynda tutorials. These modelling programs are at the very top of the professional ladder and if you don't have a great deal of patience, time and the need for all the bells and whistles they come with, it's best to stick with the free download versions.....excluding gmax.

My reason for discovering 3ds max is a story for another day and it's got something to do with one of the pictures.

All the best with your enclosure design and build.


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 20, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> These modelling programs are at the very top of the professional ladder and if you don't have a great deal of patience, time and the need for all the bells and whistles they come with, it's best to stick with the free download versions...



Very true


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 20, 2013)

I give anything a go, always trying all sorts of program's doesn't have to be design but I like to use/try them.

http://youtu.be/-YS2J-OIGcU


----------

